# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  جلالة الملك في دائرة المخابرات .. رسائل ومضامين

## معاذ ملحم

*جلالة الملك في دائرة المخابرات .. رسائل ومضامين



بثت وكالة الانباء الاردنية بترا خبرا حول حضور جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني مادبة الافطار التي اقامها مدير دائرة المخابرات العامة الفريق محمد الرقاد تكريما لجلالته قبل يومين متضمنا الاشارة الى الحوار الذي جرى بين جلالته وضباط  الدائرة واعتزازه بكافة مرتباتها وتفانيهم في اداء واجباتهم.
لم يكن معتادا في السابق ان يتم أي بث لاخبار حول زيارات جلالة الملك الى دائرة المخابرات العامة ، في الوقت الذي يكون فيه من البديهي ان يقوم جلالة الملك بزيارات عديدة الى الدائرة كما دأب على زيارة مختلف مؤسسات الدولة المدنية منها والعسكرية متابعة لسير العمل والتواصل مع أبناء الوطن العاملين في هذه المؤسسات.
حاول البعض خلال الشهور الماضية،عن سابق قصد تصعيد نبرة الاستهداف الى عدد من مؤسسات الدولة ومحاولة تهشيم صورتها لاهداف سياسية وحزبية واجندات خاصة ، ونال دائرة المخابرت العامة جزءاً من هذا الاستهداف المبرمج، لدرجة المطالبة بحلها ، وهذا لم يحدث حتى في الدول التي انهارت وسقطت انظمتها السياسية خلال الاشهر الماضية من الربيع العربي.
يلاحظ المراقبون والمتابعون في هذا السياق «ان احدا لم يسمع صوتا واحدا في مصرعلى سبيل المثال  يتناول المخابرات المصرية وفي هذا وعي كامل للحراك الذي جرى هناك باهمية الحفاظ على مؤسسات الدولة ودورها الحيوي في الظروف المفصلية التي يمر بها أي بلد». 
امام محاولات البعض خلال الفترة الماضية الخروج من السياق العام الى استهداف المؤسسات ومحاولة الاساءة لصورتها وصورة العاملين فيها ، تحت عناوين واساليب مختلفة ، وهو ما استدعى بالضرورة رسالة واضحة ، بالتأكيد  ان المس بمؤسسات الدولة هو خط احمر لا يجوز السماح به باي حال وتحت أي شعار او مزايدات.
 محاولة مس مؤسسات الدولة خصوصا القوات المسلحة والاجهزة الامنية  امرمرفوض في وجدان كافة ابناء الشعب الاردني ، كما ترى فيه الاغلبية الساحقة من الاردنيين انه بعيد كل البعد عن السياقات الجارية لبلورة استراتيجية اردنية شاملة للاصلاح ، بغض النظر عن الاختلاف السياسي المشروع والمبرر ، في اطار انضاج مثل هذه الاستراتيجية التي يؤمل منها ان تشكل خارطة طريق جدية وواضحة  للمملكة للعقود المقبلة في تجذير الاصلاح والديمقراطية.
تحقيق الاصلاح والنضال من أجل هذا الهدف أمر مشروع بالكامل وهو ما توافق عليه كافة الاردنيين لكن ما يقلقهم  في كثير من الاحيان هو محاولات استدعاء الفوضى واشاعة عدم الاستقرار ، عبر اشكال عديدة من الشعارات وحتى الاستفزازات ازاء مؤسسات ورموز سيادية تعد ضمانة للوطن والمواطن طالما كانت محط فخر واعتزاز في عملها.
جلالة الملك شدد خلال حواره مع ضباط دائرة المخابرات العامة على ضرورة التعامل مع قضايا المواطنين بكل شفافية بما ينعكس ايجابا الى الوجه الحضاري للاردن الى جانب القيام بدورها الوطني الهام في تعزيز مكتسبات الوطن وحمايته ودرء الاخطار عنه والتصدي لمختلف التحديات التي تشهدها المنطقة في هذه المرحلة.
  مرتبات دائرة المخابرات العامة من مديرها حتى اقل رتبة  فيها ، هم أولا واخيرا ابناء هذا البلد، اما قريب او نسيب او زميل دراسة او صديق ، ليس منهم من هو خارج هذا المجتمع.
كما ان المؤسسات الامنية كغيرها من المؤسسات ما دام قوامها البشر هناك اخطاء او تجاوزات فردية لا بد ان تقع  ، كفيل بها القانون ، والانضباطية العسكرية الصارمة ، لكن ليست باي حال  بوابة مشرعة لمحاولة  تدمير هذه المؤسسات  كما تحاول بعض الشعارات والتيارات ان تفعل ، هذا سياق فيه مس بوجدان الاردنيين ، يؤكدون دوما انه من الافضل عدم اختباره.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يوفقه .. ويخليهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك على المشاركة .

----------


## إن الله يراك

يااااااااااااااااااارب بهاي الليالي المباركة تحمي الوطن والقائد من كل حاقد وحاسد وغيور
اللهم ادم علينا نعمة الامن والامان

 



http://www.almhbash.com/upload/users/yazed/132.jpg

http://www.almhbash.com/upload/users/yazed/pic141.jpg

----------

